# Pictures of brake discs cracked



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Cracking of OEM brake discs in GTR is a very popular. 

I'm looking for pictures of most cracked brake discs you have ever seen. 
If anyone has "good" example, please post here.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Will get mine posted up at the weekend.....they are a shambles after VMAX.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

How this  


















Regards

Iain


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

flaming heck! I was expecting porsche type 3-4mm cracks at worst!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

scoobyc said:


> flaming heck! I was expecting porsche type 3-4mm cracks at worst!


Same as me.

How crack like this would happen ? Was it 3-4 mm crack first ?


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

what's very worrying is that none of the other holes show signs of cracks, which you would expect if the whole disc had been treated to abuse/excess heat etc?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Not an R35 but my friends R33GTR...worst cracks I have seen!


----------



## swade (Sep 21, 2010)

Was this never a warranty fix ? Seems to me no disc should crack after 10 or 15k miles... Sorry if this has been done to death, new here


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, now you know why I upgraded mine to the Alcons !


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

I spoke to Mr Mizuno at the launch of the 2011 in Australia about cracking with drilled rotors, and his reply was that the 2011 disc material was different to previous models and more crack resistant.
Brian


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

bcl said:


> I spoke to Mr Mizuno at the launch of the 2011 in Australia about cracking with drilled rotors, and his reply was that the 2011 disc material was different to previous models and more crack resistant.
> Brian


Sounds like towing the Company line to me. The fact is MY2011 discs crack under use in the same manner as previous models.

Whether the crack propagation energy characteristic is slightly modified or not by a material revision the basic design fault remains. The discs can't take use braking at the car's higher speeds without cracking. Shame this was not addressed properly; a case of "so what let them buy aftermarket, they all do anyway because they won't pay our GT-R tax prices" I suspect.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aerodramatics said:


> Sounds like towing the Company line to me. The fact is MY2011 discs crack under use in the same manner as previous models.
> 
> Whether the crack propagation energy characteristic is slightly modified or not by a material revision the basic design fault remains. The discs can't take use braking at the car's higher speeds without cracking. Shame this was not addressed properly; a case of "so what let them buy aftermarket, they all do anyway because they won't pay our GT-R tax prices" I suspect.


+1....Nurburgring's MY11 discs were cracked up front and rear badly after the Asda charity day at Brunters. They might be bigger but I suspect they use exactly the same material as the >=MY10 cars

Think it's fair to say though that any drilled discs are going to crack on the GT-R...slowing that much weight from the speeds possible in the GT-R generates too much heat. AP slotted replacements seem to be the way to go (fitting mine this weekend) which should last a bit longer hopefully.


----------



## swade (Sep 21, 2010)

How do the replacement alternatives compare in price ?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> +1....Nurburgring's MY11 discs were cracked up front and rear badly after the Asda charity day at Brunters. They might be bigger but I suspect they use exactly the same material as the >=MY10 cars
> 
> Think it's fair to say though that any drilled discs are going to crack on the GT-R...slowing that much weight from the speeds possible in the GT-R generates too much heat. AP slotted replacements seem to be the way to go (fitting mine this weekend) which should last a bit longer hopefully.


Since the Asda day at Bruntingthorpe, I have done another track evening event and now they are knackered completely. I am having a set of 400mm Alcons fitted tomorrow at Litchfield,s along with pads (Iain's recommendation)
Will report later how they stand up to the abuse I give them.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

swade said:


> How do the replacement alternatives compare in price ?


Miles and miles cheaper and no drilled holes. Have a search and you`ll see the choices available


----------



## Silverback2 (Oct 13, 2009)

These got worse in a hurry, with a dozen or so cracks on each disc similar to the first pic on page 1. Zero track use, just autobahn work. 



















Now have AP rotors and they are holding up just fine.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Since the Asda day at Bruntingthorpe, I have done another track evening event and now they are knackered completely. I am having a set of 400mm Alcons fitted tomorrow at Litchfield,s along with pads (Iain's recommendation)
> Will report later how they stand up to the abuse I give them.


Are you having front and back done? rotors and pads with stock calipers version or the whole lot?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Are you having front and back done? rotors and pads with stock calipers version or the whole lot?


Just fronts, rotors & pads with stock calipers for the time being unless Iain has other ideas.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

thx will be interesting to hear your opinion, my brakes will be up for something within a few months.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OldBob said:


> thx will be interesting to hear your opinion, my brakes will be up for something within a few months.


Old Bob - you saying you don't trust my judgement ?? That's cos your OLD !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

PS Alcons all Round !!! Stops quicker than a quick thing in a hurry !! 

(PS never got to see the Vid from Mr Yu!!!)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Course I do Steve, I thought you had the BBK though...way too expensive for me


----------



## swade (Sep 21, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Miles and miles cheaper and no drilled holes. Have a search and you`ll see the choices available


cheers I will take a look


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

anyone ever had the discs fail? I have not heard of any so just wondering


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Course I do Steve, I thought you had the BBK though...way too expensive for me


Hi Bob

Yes the full BBK 400mm all round, front & back witht the Pagid (very expensive) pads !!!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> anyone ever had the discs fail? I have not heard of any so just wondering


Nurburgringgtr had a disc explode when a marshall used a fire extinguisher on them. Smashed the wheel as well.Obviously they must have been extremely hot at the time.


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

we managed to crack AP slotted rotors after only a few track days.....


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Nurburgringgtr had a disc explode when a marshall used a fire extinguisher on them. Smashed the wheel as well.Obviously they must have been extremely hot at the time.


That was an extreme situation when the discs were mega hot and a red flag came out just as I approached the pit entrance. The circuit paid for all the damage without question. This occurred on the MY09 car not the MY11.
I have never had a disc break up under any other conditions but always change the OEM discs when they show significant cracking. 
Actually sitting in Iain Litchfield's customer waiting area while he fits the Alcons and Pagit pads at this moment.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> That was an extreme situation when the discs were mega hot and a red flag came out just as I approached the pit entrance. The circuit paid for all the damage without question. This occurred on the MY09 car not the MY11.
> I have never had a disc break up under any other conditions but always change the OEM discs when they show significant cracking.
> Actually sitting in Iain Litchfield's customer waiting area while he fits the Alcons and Pagit pads at this moment.


Front and rear or front only? 400mm i assume?

While your there ask Iain to reply to my e-mail!!

David


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Front and rear or front only? 400mm i assume?
> 
> While your there ask Iain to reply to my e-mail!!
> 
> David


Front only and yes 400mm
Iain is flat out and gets many many emails all of which are responded to as far as I am aware and had experience of.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Front only and yes 400mm
> Iain is flat out and gets many many emails all of which are responded to as far as I am aware and had experience of.


Nice - does Iain think you need to change the rear pads to match those on the front, which I assume are Pagids to ensure the balance is kept between front and rear?

He has replied to my e-mail now!!

D


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Can anyone confirm, if brembo caliper is same for MY2009/2010 and 2011 ? 
Discs are larger, but not sure about caliper.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> That was an extreme situation when the discs were mega hot and a red flag came out just as I approached the pit entrance. The circuit paid for all the damage without question. This occurred on the MY09 car not the MY11.
> I have never had a disc break up under any other conditions but always change the OEM discs when they show significant cracking.
> Actually sitting in Iain Litchfield's customer waiting area while he fits the Alcons and Pagit pads at this moment.


LOL. Loonier than the chief Loon in Loon-Land! :squintdan :bowdown1: :chuckle: :smokin: :clap: 

No-one, not *even* Suzuki-san, can say they've done this !!! :clap: Respekt! :thumbsup:

Iain has done another first with the 400mm intermediates (as well as the BBK before).

My 380s and OEMs are stubbornly refusing to bite the dust, but when they do I *know* what I'm buying!

Still need a cooler but the 650-750bhp tunes are calling too.... who needs two kidneys, lungs and eyes anyway? :squintdan


----------

